# TiVo Stream 4K - DOA - NO HELP FROM LEVEL 1 "TECH SUPPORT" OR CS AGENT



## rob55431 (Apr 13, 2003)

I Just received my TiVo Stream 4K and sadly its DOA. I tried 2 different TV's, 6 Different HDMI outlets, 2 different power outlets. Nothing. No power, no sound, nothing. (And yes, I made sure it was on the correct video input) 

So now I have spoken to two different CS Agents trying to get a RMA # and a replacement unit sent to me. The first agent (outsourced?) didn't understand why it isn't working so she transferred me to the "Home Office" for assistance. The 2nd CS agent didn't know what a TiVo Stream 4K was and had to put me on hold twice to "Find out what product this is) I explained that both TV's worked with my AppleTV and my Amazon Fire using HDMI and she insisted that it wasn't plugged in (it was) I then (nicely) informed her that I used to be a TiVo Beta tester (way back when, when they used to provide free units to test and I have had Tivo since Spring of 2000. I still have my Series 1 Box) so I have an above average knowledge how to hook up a very simple Power cord, HDMI to TV, and how to put on the correct Video Input.

I have now been on the phone for 53 minutes trying to get an RMA # so that I can return/exchange unit. Absolutely ridiculous. (Talk, hold, talk, hold, talk hold) They cant send me a replacement unit because it's only "sold online". When I asked about sending me a replacement unit and charging me the other unit if its not returned, they said "they have never done that" (which is totally incorrect, I have swapped out units in the past with no questions at all)

I realize that this is probably not the forum to complain, but I do know that the TiVo techs do read and comment on these boards so I hope that someone reads this and follows up with the CS staff.

Thank you for visiting my TED Chat


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I suspect there will lots of these dead ChineseRobotics devices going back to tivo. Great tech, but poorly made. I suspect the issue is the hdmi stem going into the board.


----------



## Abextra (Jul 6, 2013)

rob55431 said:


> I Just received my TiVo Stream 4K and sadly its DOA. I tried 2 different TV's, 6 Different HDMI outlets, 2 different power outlets. Nothing. No power, no sound, nothing. (And yes, I made sure it was on the correct video input)
> 
> So now I have spoken to two different CS Agents trying to get a RMA # and a replacement unit sent to me. The first agent (outsourced?) didn't understand why it isn't working so she transferred me to the "Home Office" for assistance. The 2nd CS agent didn't know what a TiVo Stream 4K was and had to put me on hold twice to "Find out what product this is) I explained that both TV's worked with my AppleTV and my Amazon Fire using HDMI and she insisted that it wasn't plugged in (it was) I then (nicely) informed her that I used to be a TiVo Beta tester (way back when, when they used to provide free units to test and I have had Tivo since Spring of 2000. I still have my Series 1 Box) so I have an above average knowledge how to hook up a very simple Power cord, HDMI to TV, and how to put on the correct Video Input.
> 
> ...


Please forgive my laughter while reading your post. I also have spent a huge amount of time with the useless phone bank operators at TiVo tech support. See my post: " TiVo 4K stream setup issues "


----------



## yaggermr (May 11, 2020)

rob55431 said:


> I Just received my TiVo Stream 4K and sadly its DOA. I tried 2 different TV's, 6 Different HDMI outlets, 2 different power outlets. Nothing. No power, no sound, nothing. (And yes, I made sure it was on the correct video input)
> 
> So now I have spoken to two different CS Agents trying to get a RMA # and a replacement unit sent to me. The first agent (outsourced?) didn't understand why it isn't working so she transferred me to the "Home Office" for assistance. The 2nd CS agent didn't know what a TiVo Stream 4K was and had to put me on hold twice to "Find out what product this is) I explained that both TV's worked with my AppleTV and my Amazon Fire using HDMI and she insisted that it wasn't plugged in (it was) I then (nicely) informed her that I used to be a TiVo Beta tester (way back when, when they used to provide free units to test and I have had Tivo since Spring of 2000. I still have my Series 1 Box) so I have an above average knowledge how to hook up a very simple Power cord, HDMI to TV, and how to put on the correct Video Input.
> 
> ...


I would call the support number and do a return and then order another one. Return process is easy they will email you a prepaid shipping label. Might be easier than an RMA. If you want another one maybe reorder. I know you'll be out $50 dollars until it gets processed. Good Luck


----------

